# Cool site with breeder links



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted, but I found this cool site that has links to many of the reputable breeders that have websites. A lot have puppies/retirees available now (if their site is update).

Sometimes being bored is a good thing, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Wampum is a GREAT breeder in South Africa. She imports new breeding stock from all around the world. Including her own grooming line! I have so much respect for her breeding program and always have.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

A lot of the links are broken or the breeder's are not breeding anymore. I think Heidi is a great person. 
If you want up to date Maltese Breeder's, I have been working on adding them to this list: USA BREEDER'S If any one knows of reputable breeder's to be added, let me know.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

tina said:


> A lot of the links are broken or the breeder's are not breeding anymore. I think Heidi is a great person.
> If you want up to date Maltese Breeder's, I have been working on adding them to this list: USA BREEDER'S If any one knows of reputable breeder's to be added, let me know.


Oh, that's awesome! I didn't notice that on your site... that list is much better.

Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:

Edit: I love looking at the available pups from all the different breeders!

Edit 2: Hmm, a couple breeders on the list are questionable...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have serious questions about some of the names on your list Tina.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah there are 3 or 4 on that list Tina which I wouldn't recommend at all. Are you just compiling breeders in general or is this a list with your seal of approval?:huh:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Yeah there are 3 or 4 on that list Tina which I wouldn't recommend at all. Are you just compiling breeders in general or is this a list with your seal of approval?:huh:


It isn't with a "seal" of approval. It is a list I am compiling in general. Not everyone agrees with who they like and who they don't. Someone could be a really good person and breeder, but someone has a "problem" with them. 
People have a problem with me, because I have tear staining. Won't buy a puppy because of it. My prices are lower than the other breeder's with the same quality. Some people won't buy from me because of the lower prices and there must be something "wrong" with my puppies. 

If you have a good reason why someone shouldn't be on this list, let me know privately.
At the bottom of the page is a disclaimer that states that I do not endorse any of the breeder's. If a particular breeder doesn't want to be on the list they can request that too. JMO


----------

